# obrigado/ a



## galcosta

Vanda, é bobagem que eu vou perguntar, mas como é isso de "brigado" "obrigado". Será que a gente pode falar "brigado", mas não escrevê-lo? (isso aí sublinhado e com cor acho que é incorreto...)
Gal


----------



## Vanda

galcosta said:


> Vanda, é bobagem que eu vou perguntar, mas como é isso de "brigado" "obrigado". Será que a gente pode falar "brigado", mas não escrevê-lo? (isso aí sublinhado e com cor acho que é incorreto...)
> Gal


 
Touché, Gal. A gente diz, ou até escreve, desde que seja num ambiente informal (msn, e-mail de amigos, etc.). E se você é menina diz: obrigada. Os meninos: obrigado.


----------



## galcosta

Era uma dessas dúvidas que não parecem "prioridade" mas estão aí, permanentes!!
Obrigada


----------



## Outsider

galcosta said:


> Será que a gente pode falar "brigado", mas não escrevê-lo? (isso aí sublinhado e com cor acho que é incorreto...)
> Gal


Não, está correcto.


----------



## Gilsara

galcosta said:


> Vanda, é bobagem que eu vou perguntar, mas como é isso de "brigado" "obrigado". Será que a gente pode falar "brigado", mas não escrevê-lo? (isso aí sublinhado e com cor acho que é incorreto...)
> Gal


  Gal, é correto dizer e escrever:"obrigado (no masculino) e obrigada (no femenino), *brigado/a* é de uso informal como disse a Vanda, vc só usa no coloquial.
   A respeito  de   "escrevê-lo" está correto no português.
bj.


----------



## galcosta

Obrigada pelas respostas!


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Há vários lugares onde para uma mulher dizer obrigado, brigado, faz tanto. Tamto assim que eu tenho ouvido muitas mulheres dizer brigado ou obrigado mesmo, do que brigada e obrigada.

Foi só quando chegei ao fórum que percebi isto, antes disso falava obrigado/brigado para todos.

Estefanía.


----------



## Ipanema*

Obrigado!!

Outra pergunta: deveria dizer obrigado ou obrigada (nao sei realmente se a pessoa que vai responder sera um homem ou uma mulher). Mas tal vez o mais comun seja dizer obrigado em geral.


----------



## Vanda

Sobre isso, juntei a uma discussão existente!  Veja acima.


----------



## Ipanema*

Eu pensava que tinha que dizer obrigada se estevesse falando com uma mulher, e obrigado se fosse com um homen. Entao como eu sou mulher deveria dizer sempre obrigada?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, mulher sempre ''obrigada'', homem sempre ''obrigado''. Válido para o Brasil. Existem alguns lugares com outros usos.


----------



## Ipanema*

Ok, obrigada!!


----------



## englishmania

Ipanema, essa dúvida/ideia é muito comum. Muitas pessoas pensam que depende do alocutário (destinatário da frase), mas não. Basta decorar qual a nossa forma (obrigado/a) e, a menos que se mude de sexo, mantê-la para toda a vida.


----------



## Ipanema*

Bem mais fácil!! Obrigada de novo Vanda!


----------



## englishmania

Não sou a Vanda .

A Vanda referiu que essa regra é válida no Brasil, mas também é válida em Portugal, como referi. O que acontece é que há pessoas que desconhecem a regra e dizem "obrigado" sendo mulheres e vice-versa.

Se pensarmos em obrigado/a como agradecido/a já é mais fácil.


----------



## Ipanema*

é verdade!! Desculpa Englishmania...Com certeza que nao esquecer nunca mais!


----------



## dimavi78

englishmania said:


> Se pensarmos em obrigado/a como agradecido/a já é mais fácil.



Esa es la clave, no pensar en obrigado=gracias, sino en obrigado(a)=agradecido(a)


----------



## Istriano

Mas um grupo de pessoas diz: _Obrigado _e não _Obrigados_,
então não podemos condenar moças que dizem _obrigado_.

O mais prático seria falar _valeu _ou _agradeço_.


----------



## willy2008

galcosta said:


> Vanda, é bobagem que eu vou perguntar, mas como é isso de "brigado" "obrigado". Será que a gente pode falar "brigado", mas não escrevê-lo? (isso aí sublinhado e com cor acho que é incorreto...)
> Gal


 Ojo también con el brigado, ya que viene del verbo brigar y significa *pelear.*


----------



## Audie

'_Valeu_', para que os não nativos saibam, é coloquial.


----------



## Odinilson

"Obrigado" quer dizer que a pessoa é obrigad*a* a retribuir o favor no futuro. 
Se eu sou obrigad*o*, ela é obrigad*a* !

OBS: É tão bom ouvir uma mulher falar educadamente "Obrigad*a*", ainda mais se for uma gata


----------



## J. Bailica

Istriano said:


> Mas um grupo de pessoas diz: _Obrigado _e não _Obrigados_,
> então não podemos condenar moças que dizem _obrigado_.
> 
> O mais prático seria falar _valeu _ou _agradeço_.


 
Não quero complicar mais, mas acho que um grupo de pessoas pode dizer 'obrigados', porque está implícito, e pode até ser dito explicitamente, _estamos\ somos \ ficamos (muito) obrigados._
Mas normalmente quem expressa o sentimento de gratidão tem tendência a referir-se a si, aos seus sentimentos (que se pode subenetender serem extensíveis a um grupo); ou talvez haja uma espécie de convenção quanto a esta palavra, uma espécie de forma neutra, em género e número, que coincide com o masculino (_neutra_, enfim...).

Ela, em rigor, não existe - e era por causa disto que comecei por dizer que não gostaria de complicar; eu reafirmo que uma mulher deve dizer sempre 'obrigada'; mas parece-me que às vezes se sugere essa espécie de _género neutro_. Imagine-se a situação: alguém pede a uma mulher para resumir o que sente numa palavra, e ela, num momento de enlevo (esta parte é muito importante), poderia dizer: _se houvesse uma palavra para resumir o que sinto só poderia ser..., só poderia ser,... obrigado!_

Quando se remete mais para a _palavra_ do que para o _falante_, se é que posso falar assim, diria que *quase* se pode aceitar o 'obrigado' por parte de uma mulher ou de um grupo de pessoas .


----------



## Weliton

Istriano said:


> Mas um grupo de pessoas diz: _Obrigado _e não _Obrigados_,
> então não podemos condenar moças que dizem _obrigado_.
> 
> O mais prático seria falar _valeu _ou _agradeço_.



Os homens do grupo diriam *obrigado*, e as mulheres do grupo diriam *obrigada*. Sem dúvidas.


----------



## Odinilson

J. Bailica said:


> Não quero complicar mais, mas acho que um grupo de pessoas pode dizer 'obrigados', porque está implícito, e pode até ser dito explicitamente, _estamos\ somos \ ficamos (muito) obrigados._
> Mas normalmente quem expressa o sentimento de gratidão tem tendência a referir-se a si, aos seus sentimentos (que se pode subenetender serem extensíveis a um grupo); ou talvez haja uma espécie de convenção quanto a esta palavra, uma espécie de forma neutra, em género e número, que coincide com o masculino (_neutra_, enfim...).
> 
> Ela, em rigor, não existe - e era por causa disto que comecei por dizer que não gostaria de complicar; eu reafirmo que uma mulher deve dizer sempre 'obrigada'; mas parece-me que às vezes se sugere essa espécie de _género neutro_. Imagine-se a situação: alguém pede a uma mulher para resumir o que sente numa palavra, e ela, num momento de enlevo (esta parte é muito importante), poderia dizer: _se houvesse uma palavra para resumir o que sinto só poderia ser..., só poderia ser,... obrigado!_
> 
> Quando se remete mais para a _palavra_ do que para o _falante_, se é que posso falar assim, diria que *quase* se pode aceitar o 'obrigado' por parte de uma mulher ou de um grupo de pessoas .


 
Não concordo, eu acho que seria melhor pôr "gratidão" aí. 

Então se o sentimento fosse "decepção", seria: _se houvesse uma palavra para resumir o que sinto só poderia ser_ "_decepcionado__"_

Soaria mal, hein ? Mas concordo que haja uma forma invariável sim, exemplo: _Ela nem disse *um obrigado* pra mim_

Ocorrendo a substantivação...


----------



## J. Bailica

Odinilson said:


> Soaria mal, hein ? Mas concordo que haja uma forma invariável sim, exemplo: _Ela nem disse *um obrigado* pra mim_
> 
> Ocorrendo a substantivação...


 
Ah, bom exemplo!
Por outro lado, não concordo com a tua discordância. Mas não somos *obrigados *a concordar em tudo, né?

(aqui ocorreu o quê? a (re)verbaração?) 

Outra coisa engraçada em que pensei: um homem diz _*obrigadão*._
Para seguir a regra à risca, uma mulher deveria dizer _*obrigadona*_, não? Deixa de ser bom ouvir uma mulher dizer isso, não é verdade? Mesmo sendo _uma_ _gata._


----------



## Odinilson

Os hispânicos usam um simples _gracias,_ vêm para o português e... imagino a confusão ! haha


----------



## Istriano

É melhor falarem _agradeço _(em situações formais) ou _valeu _(em situações informais).
Visto que _grato _não será muito provável (_grato _significa _com prazer _em espanhol).
Ah, me lembrei: podem dizer _agradecido_.


----------



## PabloNqn

¡Hola! Por lo poco que puedo entender un hombre dice "muito obrigado" y una mujer dice "muita obrigada". ¿Es así?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Vanda

Si! Hombre= MUito obrigado!
Mujer= Muito obrigada!


----------



## olivinha

PabloNqn said:


> ¡Hola! Por lo poco que puedo entender un hombre dice "muito obrigado" y una mujer dice "muita obrigada". ¿Es así?
> Gracias de antemano.


En este caso "muito" es como "muy" en español, no hay género, "muito" en ambas respuestas.


----------



## PabloNqn

¡Gracias a todos!


----------

